# open word doc via vba, then execute macro for the word document



## daveyc18 (Feb 13, 2019)

hi, i googled a way to open a word doc via Excel VBA


```
'Open an existing Word Document from Excel


Dim objWord As Object
Set objWord = CreateObject("Word.Application")
objWord.Visible = True
'Change the directory path and file name to the location 'of the document you want to open from Excel
objWord.Documents.Open "c:\whatever.docx"
```


then what I want is Excel (or Word) to delete the all document then save it (i'm rolling over a file from the previous day and hence that's why I want everything cleared):

i recorded this macro in word to do such a task:


```
Selection.WholeStory
    Selection.Delete Unit:=wdCharacter, Count:=1
    ActiveDocument.Save
```

obviously, using such code within Excel VBA does not work since i'm doing it within Excel and not word itself...

perhaps there's a way to use Excel vba to "call" that macro within the word document?


----------



## NdNoviceHlp (Feb 13, 2019)

HTH. Dave

```
With objWord.activedocument
    .Range(0, .Characters.Count).Delete
'.Content.InsertAfter "New stuff" ' U can insert new stuff in empty doc here
End With
objWord.activedocument.Close savechanges:=True
```


----------

